# Wiscasset, ME Snuff Jar



## southern Maine diver (Dec 11, 2005)

I think that my wife has created a monster... cause now I know how to use the camera[]

 This is the only Snuff that I have ever found... it was in about 20 feet of waterin Wiscasset, Maine. It was covered with barnacles, like the Swaim's Panacea I found, so again, I used the muriatic acid bath, fresh water rinse and sent it off to the woman who tumbles my "Keeper" bottles...[]

 Before tumbling... dull minor scratches[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 11, 2005)

*RE: Wiscasset, Maine Snuff*

After tumbling...[8D]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 11, 2005)

*RE: Wiscasset, Maine Snuff*

Well worth the twelve dollars it cost to tumble...[]

 Wayne


----------

